# New Fire HDX Models Announced and Available for Pre-Sale at Amazon (MERGED)



## The Hooded Claw

Including samples of some tv commercials.

Looks like the 7 inch HDX will be $229 and up.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BWYQ9YE?tag=kbpst-20

Added later: here is hands-on from cnet.

http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/amazon-kindle-fire-hdx/4505-3126_7-35828167.html


----------



## SeymourKopath

Check out the Amazon web site!! 

Top right corner: Introducting Kindle Fire HDX Pre-order Now!!!

7" 16GB w/SO Wi-Fi only: $229
8.9" 16GB w/SO Wi-Fi only: $379

Have at it kiddies! 

Edit: The Hooded Claw beat me to it! He posted while I was typing this post. 
Mods: Feel free to delete this thread.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just saw the announcement too and headed over here to see what everyone had to say.  So, does this mean no press conference this time around?

N


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It does seem to be a low key release. I stumbled onto it by accident!

I am focused on the 7 inch tablet. Good things I've noticed are that the memory-obsessed among us can go from 16 gig to 64 gig for $80 more, which is fairly low compared to what I remember of Apple's prices.

I would have considered getting a 4g model if they'd had a low-cost $50/year data plan like they had on the original 8.9 versions, but they don't seem to have that this time.  I'm gonna consider a wifi 7 inch model, but I'm not preordering yet. I'll be away on vacation when they ship in October, so I will be able to see initial reactions here before buying. Ad I may skip it, it is an optional purchase for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Repeating the announcement on the Amazon home page here:

These are powerhouse tablets. We added the latest graphics engine, doubled the memory, and tripled the processing power with the most advanced 2.2 GHz quad-core processor. Our HDX displays bring together exceptional pixel density (up to 339 ppi), perfect 100% sRGB color accuracy, improved brightness, and dynamic image contrast. You also get up to 11 hours of battery life—17 hours when you're reading.

Even the largest new Kindle Fire—the 8.9"—is startlingly light. We re-imagined our design from scratch, with a new magnesium unibody and molded glass-nylon alloy. At just 13.2 ounces, it's 34% lighter than the previous generation.

Kindle Fire HDX is packed with hundreds of updates, including new email, calendar, and productivity apps, X-Ray for Music, Second Screen, and—in addition to streaming—you can now download Prime Instant Videos and watch them offline.


Kindle Fire HDX also introduces the revolutionary new "Mayday" button. With a single tap, an Amazon expert will appear on your Fire HDX and can co-pilot you through any feature by drawing on your screen, walking you through how to do something yourself, or doing it for you—whatever works best. Mayday is available 24x7, 365 days a year, and it's free.

Mayday is one of those things that really has to be seen—
check out our upcoming TV commercials.

In addition to all the above, we're taking another step forward in our mission to make it possible for anyone to afford a Kindle Fire. The all-new Kindle Fire HD has the same display quality and processing speed of last year's high-end models and comes in at the breakthrough price point of only $139.

We've worked hard to pack this much hardware, innovation, and customer obsession into these devices. We hope you enjoy the new Kindle Fires. Thank you for being a customer,


----------



## SeymourKopath

Nice to see a rear-facing camera added.
Increased resolution -- I think the Fire HD's resolution is amazing
Faster processor -- haven't had any problems with the HD's speed.
Lighter weight -- no complaints about the HD's weight.

Until they add an SD card slot, I don't feel compelled to upgrade from my 8.9" Fire HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The rear camera is something a lot of members have been asking for:



> 8MP rear-facing camera with LED flash for high-resolution photos and 1080p HD video, plus a front-facing 720p HD camera for Skype video calls and more


Note this is apparently only on the HDX 8.9" model.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Minor good thing, the 7 inch model, and I assume the larger one, still have text to speech! I'd speculated that it might disappear.

I like my Kindles naked, but they do have a "origami" cover that is clever-looking. Whether it is useful as well as clever remains to be seen.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Repeating the announcement on the Amazon home page here:
> 
> -in addition to streaming-you can now download Prime Instant Videos and watch them offline.


That is awesome! I wonder if the ability to download PIVs will become a regular feature available to all Amazon Prime subscribers?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Under "your content in the cloud" they say this:

_Cloud Collections
COMING SOON-Organize your content library into Collections like "Favorite Books" and "Sports Apps" that are synchronized with your other Kindle devices and reading apps_.

I wonder if this means a new collections system that would include books and is easier to use?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a link in case anyone wants to check them out (or pre-order). This is to the 7" but the others are accessible across the top of the page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BWYQ9YE?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/amazon-kindle-fire-hdx/4505-3126_7-35828167.html

And here's the first of a flood of hands-on articles....


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm really hoping they add the downloading prime videos and cloud collections features to the original Kindle Fire HD.  And really looking forward to what people have to say about that origami cover.

N


----------



## Seamonkey

I just went to check email and there were the announcements.. sort of odd.

Now I have no idea if I should go for AT&T or Verizon.  AT&T hasn't been bad with my current 8.9"

The camera front and rear, is a must considering how often I use the clunky front only facing now.


----------



## Seamonkey

I guess I can order one of each and cancel one at some point down the line..

Hmm Verizon isn't giving me as much info, since I don't have any plan for my phone, just pay as you go.

I DO use the 4G more often than I'd anticipated this past year and it was adequate.  AT&T has a minimal plan for the new device at $15 a month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's info on the updated OS:










From a link in the section discussing the new OS low on the order page:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BWYQ9YE?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Under "your content in the cloud" they say this:
> 
> _Cloud Collections
> COMING SOON-Organize your content library into Collections like "Favorite Books" and "Sports Apps" that are synchronized with your other Kindle devices and reading apps_.
> 
> I wonder if this means a new collections system that would include books and is easier to use?


It sounds like you'll be able to organize your cloud content into collections, which you can't do now...that would be nice.



SeymourKopath said:


> That is awesome! I wonder if the ability to download PIVs will become a regular feature available to all Amazon Prime subscribers?


I don't know, but here's a little more about the new PIV ability:



> Prime Instant Video Downloads
> NEW-Prime members can now download hundreds of Prime Instant Video movies and TV shows to watch anywhere-on a plane, on vacation, or in the car. Prime Instant Video is the only U.S. online video subscription streaming service that offers offline viewing, and it's included at no additional cost.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Neekeebee said:


> I'm really hoping they add the downloading prime videos and cloud collections features to the original Kindle Fire HD. And really looking forward to what people have to say about that origami cover.


They mention being able to download "hundreds" of videos for offline viewing, which suggests that it will be a limited selection, alas. But I am intrigued nonetheless for travel viewing.

I am not a cover guy, but the origami covers seem a bit pricey.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It sounds like you'll be able to organize your cloud content into collections, which you can't do now...that would be nice.


I gave up on collections after struggling with them on my original K2, so I wasn't attuned enough to pick that up. I hope so, I'd like to organize once on my computer, and have that setup go to any Kindle device!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've pre-ordered one for now.  I may cancel it, I'd rather have something other than black.

EDIT:  There are two other colors available, the black one was the only one that showed up when I placed my order for the Fire HDX 8.9 WiFi 32GB....

Betsy


----------



## J_T

I pre-ordered the 32gb without special features. Very excited!


----------



## Seamonkey

I pre-ordeed the 8.9" HDX with the most memory (may re-think that), AT&T 4G, but opted for special offers.

Didn't order anything with it since I remember changing my mind on extras last time and being paranoid about modifying the order.

BUT.. I don't have Prime at present but what happened to the option of paying for overnight delivery?

The best available is 2 day delivery!  Have I missed a change at Amazon?  I almost never care much about speedy deliver except when I buy a new device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My pre-order with two-day delivery said it would be delivered on release day, November 7th.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The CNET review that Claw posted shows a picture of the back--they've moved the buttons to the back on an angled bezel.  I hope that will be a vast improvement over the buttons now.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Here is information on the new Kindle Fires from Amazon's Press Releases dated September 25:

*1 Million Pixels for a Breakthrough Price-Introducing the New $139 Kindle Fire HD:*


> .... Here's what you get for $139:
> 
> 
> High-definition display with 1280x800 resolution and 216 pixels per inch, making movies, TV shows, books and games vivid and detailed. 66% more pixels than the previous generation Kindle Fire.
> Powerful, dual-core 1.5 GHz processor, 60% faster than the previous generation Kindle Fire.
> Dual stereo speakers with Dolby Digital Plus audio-the standard in high-end audio.
> All-new slim design that matches the look and feel of the new Kindle Fire HDX.
> Fast streaming, downloads, and web browsing with built-in dual-band Wi-Fi.
> Powered by the latest version of Fire OS-Fire OS 3.0 "Mojito"-with hundreds of new and upgraded features, platform updates, and Amazon-exclusive services.
> Kindle FreeTime extends parental controls to give parents a simple, engaging way to manage the way kids use Kindle Fire-parents select content and set time limits by content type.
> Exclusive new features such as X-Ray for Music, Prime Instant Video downloads, Second Screen, expanded X-Ray for Movies and TV, and more.
> Stay connected and productive with all-new email, calendar, and Silk web browser.
> World's best content ecosystem-over 27 million movies, TV shows, songs, apps, games, books, audiobooks, and magazines.
> 
> The new Origami covers feature an innovative design that allows you to stand Fire HD in both portrait and landscape.
> 
> In addition to the new Kindle Fire HD, Amazon also today introduced the new Kindle Fire HDX tablets-to learn more about these new tablets and many of the features listed above, visit www.amazon.com/kindle-pr.
> 
> The new Kindle Fire HD is available for pre-order starting today and will begin shipping October 2. [Kindle Fire HD purchase link]


*Introducing Kindle Fire HDX-Powerhouse Tablets Built for Work and Play:*


> .... The new Kindle Fire HDX family features:
> 
> 
> Stunning exclusive HDX display-beyond HD with exceptional pixel density (323 ppi for 7", 339 ppi for 8.9"), perfect 100% sRGB color accuracy, reduced glare, dynamic image contrast, and improved brightness for better viewing in any lighting conditions.
> Powerful quad-core Snapdragon 800 processor running at 2.2 GHz provides over 3x the processing power compared to the previous generation, plus the latest graphics engine and 2x more memory for fast and fluid performance. These are the only tablets with a processor over 2 GHz.
> Startlingly light design-at just 13.2 ounces, the 8.9" Kindle Fire HDX is the lightest large-screen tablet, 34% lighter than the previous generation.
> Powered by the latest version of Fire OS-Fire OS 3.0 "Mojito"-with hundreds of new and upgraded features, platform updates, and Amazon-exclusive services like X-Ray for Music, Cloud Collections, Goodreads, and more.
> New Mayday button delivers revolutionary live tech support-one touch connects you to an Amazon expert who can guide you remotely through any feature-24x7, 365 days a year, and it's free. 15 seconds or less is the Mayday response time goal.
> All-day battery life-up to 11 hours of mixed use and 17 hours of reading.
> Updated email, calendar, and Silk browser to stay connected and productive.
> New enterprise features including hardware and software-encryption, Kerberos Intranet, secure Wi-Fi connections, VPN integration, and wireless printing.
> Both HDX 7" and 8.9" available with ultra-fast 4G LTE wireless. Available on the AT&T network, and for the first time on the Verizon Wireless network.
> Dual stereo speakers with Dolby Digital Plus audio and virtual 5.1 multi-channel surround sound-the standard in high-end audio.
> Front-facing HD camera makes it easy to stay in touch with Skype, plus a new 8 megapixel wide- aperture rear-facing camera on the 8.9" Fire HDX offers crisp photos and 1080p HD video.
> Best video experience on a tablet with new Amazon-exclusive features like Prime Instant Video downloads, Second Screen, and expanded X-Ray for Movies and TV.
> Deep integration with the world's best content ecosystem-over 27 million movies, TV shows, songs, apps, games, books, audiobooks and magazines.
> 
> .... *Pricing & Availability*
> 
> The 7" Kindle Fire HDX is $229. It is available for pre-order starting today at www.amazon.com/hdx-7 and it will begin shipping October 18. The 4G version is $329-you can pre-order today to reserve your place in line at www.amazon.com/4g-hdx-7 and it will begin shipping November 14.
> 
> The 8.9" Kindle Fire HDX is $379. It is available for pre-order starting today at www.amazon.com/hdx and it will begin shipping on November 7. The 4G version is $479-you can pre-order today to reserve your place in line at www.amazon.com/4g-hdx and it will begin shipping December 10.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And a reminder if you use the links posted in this thread to order, KBoards gets an affiliate fee!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, I noticed that they just offered me the black cover and I also don't want that.. going to check out the other colors.

I ordered the red.. I've enjoyed my navy blue cover on my current 8.9".  This Origami cover looks pretty great.  
Waiting until December 10 will be difficult..  Want.that.camera


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Betsy, I noticed that they just offered me the black cover and I also don't want that.. going to check out the other colors.
> 
> I ordered the red.. I've enjoyed my navy blue cover on my current 8.0".
> 
> BUT.. I see that the est delvery date on the Fire is December 10!!


Yes, the 4G is December 10; the WiFi only is Nov 7th. I didn't use the 4G as much as I thought I would and I have a different device now I can use, as a hotspot, too....so I ordered the WiFi.

EDIT: I would expect the 4G will be somewhat sooner; the lag is to allow for the FCC approval of the modem, apparently.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Yes, of course I always end up with the last device to arrive.  

I really only use the 4G when the wifi at a hospital is balky or, and this is when I actually NEED to look something up, away from any wifi on the road.  Most of the time I don't NEED that access, but I LIKE it.

I did go look that up so I'm happy that I'm slated for the first date.  Dec 10 is a Tuesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just noticed in the OS description that I pasted in a prior post that is says you can "Fling" a movie you want to watch to your TV while doing email, etc on your Fire.  Cool!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I saw comments about the back being ugly.. I plan on using the cover, so that is of no concern.


----------



## ireadbooks

Dagnabit! No rear facing camera on the 7"? *le sigh* That was the sole reason I was looking forward to an upgrade. The 8.9 is super big to me.

There a few cool features I'd like to try out, like Mayday and x-ray for music, but I'm not sure if that's enough for me to shell out more money.

Man, I was _really_ looking forward to that camera 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just noticed in the OS description that I pasted in a prior post that is says you can "Fling" a movie you want to watch to your TV while doing email, etc on your Fire. Cool!
> 
> Betsy


That is a cool feature, but is limited to Samsung TVs and PlayStation...for now, anyway. From the Fire HDX press release:



> *Second Screen Lets Others Join In*
> 
> Fling TV shows and movies from your tablet to your big-screen TV using Second Screen, which turns your TV into the primary screen and frees up your Fire HDX to provide playback controls, a customized display for X-Ray, or simply a place to email, browse the web, and more while you watch a movie. Second Screen will be available starting next month for PlayStation 3 and Samsung TVs, and later this year for PlayStation 4.


This is interesting too:



> You can also wirelessly mirror movies, TV shows and photos from your tablets to your big-screen TV with Miracast-enabled accessories or TVs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm.

I must admit my initial reaction is one of underwhelming apathy. 

Don't get me wrong. . . .they look like nice devices, and if I didn't already have several tablets I'd likely jump.  But what I can't decide is if I want to jump anyway.  The new 'features' don't grab me that much -- the lighter weight does, however.  I'll have to review the specs carefully.  I've only just gotten up this morning so haven't had a chance to study up yet.


----------



## booklover888

I know what I want for Christmas....

All-New Kindle Fire HDX 7" Tablet
7" HDX Display, Wi-Fi, 16GB


----------



## maries

What a surprise to wake up and see this!

I wish they had a rear facing camera on the 7" although I have an 8.9" and love that size screen.    So for the camera, better specs, and lighter weight I am tempted!  I find everything quite crisp on the current 8.9" so hard to imagine they could look much better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm and again Hmmmm. . . . . .

I'm looking at what I can get for one or the other of my existing devices -- current trade in prices are pretty good -- that'd go a long way toward the cost of a new one.

(Note the 8.9HD is apparently still for sale as well as the new HDX models.)


----------



## jlee745

Wonder why they stopped having announcements? Guess it saves a lot of money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I must admit my initial reaction is one of underwhelming apathy.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. . . .they look like nice devices, and if I didn't already have several tablets I'd likely jump. But what I can't decide is if I want to jump anyway. The new 'features' don't grab me that much -- the lighter weight does, however. I'll have to review the specs carefully. I've only just gotten up this morning so haven't had a chance to study up yet.


Well, usually there are two or three generations of a device where the changes are incremental, so I didn't expect huge changes, and they made some of the ones I was hoping for.

The lighter weight, the rear-facing camera and the new OS all intrigue me enough I ordered one. I'm already trading in my PW and I'll trade in the old Fire and another device, and that should pretty much cover it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> Wonder why they stopped having announcements? Guess it saves a lot of money.


I think it's kind of like how more experienced baseball players don't make a big deal out of home runs or great defensive plays. And the classier football players don't make a big deal about touchdowns. They want it to look like this isn't anything extraordinary: "we've been here before -- but, oh, by the way, we've got some new stuff you might want to look at."

The do have a splash about it on their home page. But, after all, they're not entirely new products -- just updates on existing products.

And it IS a little silly to say, 'all new' when it's the same device as before but with new components because the technology has advanced in the last year. 

Apple, on the other hand, seems to have a press announcement for everything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, usually there are two or three generations of a device where the changes are incremental, so I didn't expect huge changes, and they made some of the ones I was hoping for.
> 
> The lighter weight, the rear-facing camera and the new OS all intrigue me enough I ordered one. I'm already trading in my PW and I'll trade in the old Fire and another device, and that should pretty much cover it.
> 
> Betsy


I'm definitely considering the trade in route -- I could get, for example, about $180 for my Xoom which basically has sat mostly unused for the last year.

And I'll be considering trading in one or the other of the Fires. Prices are decent right now -- about $186 for the 8.9 and $123 for the 7. Those are based specifically on MY configurations -- the prices vary, depending.

I'm thinking a new HDX7 and see how I like it and then decide about the larger size.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apple, on the other hand, seems to have a press announcement for everything.


I think this ^ has a lot to do with it. Amazon is definitely trying to be the "Not Apple."

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697

I wonder if we'll be getting any of the software updates on the older Fires.


----------



## LaraAmber

Very true.  Apple can't announce an incremental change or a new color scheme in cases without making journalists wait for several hours before trotting out a giant PowerPoint, some videos, and then a live band (music to blog to).  I'm surprise the presentation for the new iPhoneC didn't include a twenty minute discourse on what it means to be Blue and how to find the exact shade that represents "true" blue and the 20 steps it took to create the exact circles in the case to make sure the iPhoneC looked like it was put out by Croc.

I don't have a Kindle Fire, but my husband has an iPad.  I can't justify spending that much money again considered what the Fire gives you in comparison.  I'm putting a Fire on my Christmas wish list, probably the 7".  I'm looking forward to no longer dragging my laptop into the kitchen to use a recipe!


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Just pre-ordered the 64GB without special offers. I have the original Fire but never did get the Fire HD. I wanted to get in in case they sell out for the actual device and now will go and browse the covers and make a decision on those. EXCITED!


----------



## Meemo

SeymourKopath said:


> That is awesome! I wonder if the ability to download PIVs will become a regular feature available to all Amazon Prime subscribers?


I'm hoping. I have no plans to upgrade but I'd love to be able to download videos to my HD. One promising sign is that the "new" HD (priced at $139) does include the info for downloading Prime instant videos. We'll see. I don't see an option on my HD yet.


----------



## JimC1946

Must. Keep. Finger. From. Buy. Button.

Finger went there anyway. 7" HDX.


----------



## HappyGuy

I'm kinda with you, Ann. Meh, incremental update. Probably not. Maybe wait and see, but doubt it. If they'd moved the charging and HDMI ports to the side so I could charge while it's in my keyboard, more probably. But I'll have to REALLY think about this one - maybe next year.


----------



## Jane917

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm definitely considering the trade in route -- I could get, for example, about $180 for my Xoom which basically has sat mostly unused for the last year.
> 
> And I'll be considering trading in one or the other of the Fires. Prices are decent right now -- about $186 for the 8.9 and $123 for the 7. Those are based specifically on MY configurations -- the prices vary, depending.
> 
> I'm thinking a new HDX7 and see how I like it and then decide about the larger size.


Can you tell me more about trade in options? I have original 7" Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> Can you tell me more about trade in options? I have original 7" Fire.


Here's a link to the options, there are two for the original Kindle Fire, $45 and $46, respectively.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Jane917 said:


> Can you tell me more about trade in options? I have original 7" Fire.


I see that Betsy provided the link you need. Just thought I'd mention that Amazon accepts a _wide_ variety of electronics for trade-in, not just Kindles: http://www.amazon.com/Electronics-Trade-In/b?ie=UTF8&node=2226766011.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> I see that Betsy provided the link you need. Just thought I'd mention that Amazon accepts a _wide_ variety of electronics for trade-in, not just Kindles: http://www.amazon.com/Electronics-Trade-In/b?ie=UTF8&node=2226766011.


Yes, good point!

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107

looking to upgrade from original fire and torn between the hdx and an iPad mini.  Does anyone knows if it sou;d work with Apple's me/icloud email


----------



## Seamonkey

I'd consider trading in but couldn't be without my current Fire HD between now and December 10 (or whenever they actually ship).

I was actually dreaming about this last night.. mostly wanting to know why they have you order the 4G with At&T OR with Verizon.

The info provided by Verizon  makes me think that would only work if you had a plan from them or want a plan from them, with your phone/other devices.  AT&T does have various plans listed for the Fire.

So I ordered the 4G AT&T last night 64gig.

But I woke up at 5am and ordered a wifi only 64gig.

Meanwhile I need to really observe when and where I've been using the 4G on my current Fire HD and then cancel one of those orders.

I love the weight difference, the new cover, slightly longer promised battery time and I've been wanting the back facing camera feature..

The fling feature sounds cool (apparently it will arrive later, not at shipment time) but I still have a non digital non HD TV.


----------



## booklover888

I'm trading in my Fire HD 7", I am getting $111 for it. (Or they will return it). I don't have the box.

Also, the item didn't come with a charging adaptor, but the "good" guidelines suggest it should be included. Confusing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I think it was confusing but I think it's a "one size fits all" message, and some devices do come with chargers.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

mistyd107 said:


> looking to upgrade from original fire and torn between the hdx and an iPad mini. Does anyone knows if it sou;d work with Apple's me/icloud email


It should - does it work with your original Fire? The email program improved with the HD, but it's still my least favorite way to check my email. (For what it's worth, I will say I like and use my iPad Mini MUCH more than I use my Fire HD).


----------



## mistyd107

I've never tried it's not a must but my internet access is iffy at times so I'm just thinking it might be nice to have as a backup.  I do have my iPhone though. i have had issue after issue with my fire and have had 3 replacements. So I was very strongly leaning toward the iPad mini with 4g so if my wifi goes out I have an option. but now I'm not sure . So confused lol


----------



## Paul Draker

We wants one, precious...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My theory on the trade ins is that you should include what came in the box -- so, for most recent devices, the Kindle/Fire, a charging cable, and, if you have it, the little card that tells you how to get going.  I have the original boxes for each of mine -- and for the last couple I never even uncoiled the cord from it's little 'kindle' cardboard holder.

The more I think about it, the more I think I'm going to trade in my HD7 and my XOOM sooner rather than later.  I'll order the new HDX7 and see how I like it.  And decide about the 8.9HD later -- for one thing, I don't want to get rid of it until my year of ATT is up.  I've not used it all that much, but I paid for the whole year, darn it (it was only $50  ).  

I would not anticipate getting one with the 3/4G connectivity, but if I did, would consider the Verizon.  I'm guessing they'll, at some point, be sold in Verizon stores, as iPads are, and you just add them on to your regular plan.


----------



## SeymourKopath

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know, but here's a little more about the new PIV ability:
> 
> Prime Instant Video Downloads
> NEW-Prime members can now download hundreds of Prime Instant Video movies and TV shows to watch anywhere-on a plane, on vacation, or in the car. Prime Instant Video is the only U.S. online video subscription streaming service that offers offline viewing, and it's included at no additional cost.


They sure make it sound that it will be a new feature available to all Prime subscribers. But, I see that wording only in the details for the HDX models. It is not in the details for the HD models. I hope that's only because they haven't gotten around yet to updating that section of the HD details.

The 7" HDX is scheduled to ship October 18. I assume that Prime subscribers who pre-ordered the 7" will be able to download PIVs right away. I'm hoping that one of them can come on here and let us know if downloading works on that day. Then we Prime subscribers who are HD owners can check to see if we have the downloading capability on our Fires. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SeymourKopath

I just got a peek at an Amazon web page from Christmas 2016, showing the history of the development of the Fire, along with the release dates of the various models:

2011 – Kindle Fire
2012 – Kindle Fire HD
2013 – Kindle Fire HDX
2014 – Kindle Fire HDX+
2015 – Kindle Fire HDX+2
2016 – Kindle Fire HDSX+3 (SX for Super eXtreme)


----------



## Patricia

mistyd107 said:


> looking to upgrade from original fire and torn between the hdx and an iPad mini. Does anyone knows if it sou;d work with Apple's me/icloud email


Misty, keep in mind that rumor has it that Apple is going to announce a new iPad mini about mid-October. I'm not making any decisions until then.


----------



## JetJammer

Just curious, on the trade-ins, do you usually send in the covers for your Kindles/Fires?  I don't see an option to sell them back, but I obviously don't need them when I get rid of the device.

I know a few (like the PW2) the old case will fit, but don't think my old Fire case will fit the new one (not sure I want it to anyway, I like the new cases!).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SeymourKopath said:


> They sure make it sound that it will be a new feature available to all Prime subscribers. But, I see that wording only in the details for the HDX models. It is not in the details for the HD models. I hope that's only because they haven't gotten around yet to updating that section of the HD details.
> 
> The 7" HDX is scheduled to ship October 18. I assume that Prime subscribers who pre-ordered the 7" will be able to download PIVs right away. I'm hoping that one of them can come on here and let us know if downloading works on that day. Then we Prime subscribers who are HD owners can check to see if we have the downloading capability on our Fires. Keeping fingers crossed.


I expect it will be available to all Fire owners BUT -- if there's not a lot of memory on the device, it's not going to hold many movies!



JetJammer said:


> Just curious, on the trade-ins, do you usually send in the covers for your Kindles/Fires? I don't see an option to sell them back, but I obviously don't need them when I get rid of the device.
> 
> I know a few (like the PW2) the old case will fit, but don't think my old Fire case will fit the new one (not sure I want it to anyway, I like the new cases!).


You should only send back what came in the box originally. And you should send back EVERYTHING that came in the box originally. 

If a cover is gently used, you may be able to sell it here. . . .lots of folks may still want covers for older devices. I'm trading in my HD7 and old PW -- I happen to know my son has both those devices and neither cover is hot pink  so I'm going to offer them to him.


----------



## mistyd107

Patricia said:


> Misty, keep in mind that rumor has it that Apple is going to announce a new iPad mini about mid-October. I'm not making any decisions until then.


Oh I know I'm not either I'm no where near ready to order I'm just trying to get an idea of what I need to save for


----------



## SeymourKopath

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect it will be available to all Fire owners BUT -- if there's not a lot of memory on the device, it's not going to hold many movies!


Is there a general rule of thumb regarding how many minutes we can get per GB? I know it will be more for SD quality video than HD quality, and there are probably other factors in there as well.

Say I have 5GB available on my Fire HD, and I'm willing to download some PIVs in SD quality, about how many minutes would that provide?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SeymourKopath said:


> Is there a general rule of thumb regarding how many minutes we can get per GB? I know it will be more for SD quality video than HD quality, and there are probably other factors in there as well.
> 
> Say I have 5GB available on my Fire HD, and I'm willing to download some PIVs in SD quality, about how many minutes would that provide?


I'm not familiar since I basically don't do movies on the Fire. I did have a friend that filled his up, though -- and he had the highest memory size in the 8.9HD model.

Seems to me, though, there was a bt hard drive or something that someone was using that let them d/l stuff to IT and then watch from the Fire. Or something. I'm fuzzy on details because of not really using it -- but I dare say someone with better experience will chime in.


----------



## JetJammer

Interesting change I just discovered.  I pre-ordered the 8.9" HDX, which promptly showed up as "Michelle's 5th kindle".  When I went to order a sample, that one came up as default (it is first alphabetically) AHEAD of my baby Kindle.  It seems the old rule of e-readers come ahead of Fires no longer applies.  If your Fire is first alphabetically, that's what your send to defaults to.

Seems like someone was just saying they wanted them to change that.  Looks like they did!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JetJammer said:


> Interesting change I just discovered. I pre-ordered the 8.9" HDX, which promptly showed up as "Michelle's 5th kindle". When I went to order a sample, that one came up as default (it is first alphabetically) AHEAD of my baby Kindle. It seems the old rule of e-readers come ahead of Fires no longer applies. If your Fire is first alphabetically, that's what your send to defaults to.
> 
> Seems like someone was just saying they wanted them to change that. Looks like they did!


Yes, I saw that on mine, too, except that mine said "Betsy's 12th Kindle." (It's counting my Kindle apps, including my Samsung Galaxy S2 which seems to be registered multiple times--I need to remove some of them.)

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

SeymourKopath said:


> They sure make it sound that it will be a new feature available to all Prime subscribers. But, I see that wording only in the details for the HDX models. It is not in the details for the HD models. I hope that's only because they haven't gotten around yet to updating that section of the HD details.
> 
> The 7" HDX is scheduled to ship October 18. I assume that Prime subscribers who pre-ordered the 7" will be able to download PIVs right away. I'm hoping that one of them can come on here and let us know if downloading works on that day. Then we Prime subscribers who are HD owners can check to see if we have the downloading capability on our Fires. Keeping fingers crossed.


Actually the wording is on the updated Fire HD page (16gb 7" Fire HD is now $139) - it's in the "Amazon Prime" section of the page. I don't see the capability on my HD, and it may well not be implemented until the HDX starts shipping. Don't know whether it'll be on the older HDs, though, and don't know whether it would require some type of software update. Guess we'll see in October.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wouldn't think the device would need a software update -- it's the program on the servers that's changing.

But, again, if you haven't got much memory, you won't be able to fit many movies!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Like some others here, I am extremely interested in my tablet being as light as possible. I noticed something interesting to show how far we've come in that area....the Kindle 1 and 2 both weigh 10.2 ounces according to Wikipedia. The new  7 inch HDX model weighs 10.7 ounces, just half an ounce more despite having a bigger screen, color capability, and a processor that can handle much more intense work! The K2 does strongly lead in battery life, about 30 hours compared to 17 hours (I think, that's from memory) on the Fire.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/09/25/amazon_kindle_fire_hdx_mayday_button_and_the_future_of_tech_support.html

I hadn't paid much attention to the "Mayday" help feature, but this article is interesting and mentions a potential privacy concern with the feature. I don't expect to need it much, but for Aunt Tilly, it may really be something good.


----------



## Seamonkey

Call me cynical, but I doubt there will be many Amys.. and it makes it look like you will get the same rep more than once.. unlikely.

I hope they will hire their reps for knowledge, not how they look on a screen.. but I also hope they give them a clothing allowance..

I would freak out if they could see me!  They already can access our devices and that was a super great help when I lost my Fire 8.9 and they deregistered it for me and then it was returned to me and we had quite a time getting things back.  They were most helpful!!  

I will say that the few calls I've had to make over the years have
most often involved a device which will not power up or stay up.. so this might not work too well for that..

And I didn't really notice what he supposedly accidentally tapped to get Amy the first time, but I'm thinking there could be accidental calls of Mayday.. and I could see my cat setting it off if I left the device on and accessible (I don't do that).

She has turned pages or started apps while I'm using the device and she is lolling nearby.


----------



## Sandpiper

7" screen.  Can't tempt me.  I like my 8.9" HD.  Bigger screen better for watching video.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> 7" screen. Can't tempt me. I like my 8.9" HD. Bigger screen better for watching video.


That's only one of the new models. There are also 8.9" HDX models.

(Links to all the current Fire models can be found in the "Kindle" menu in our menu bar, above.)

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Seamonkey said:


> I hope they will hire their reps for knowledge, not how they look on a screen.. but I also hope they give them a clothing allowance..


Of course, there is this alarming possibility...






I hadn't realized that Amazon can already access your Fire remotely (I haven't owned one yet). So it isn't as new and cool as I'd thought!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Call me cynical, but I doubt there will be many Amys.. and it makes it look like you will get the same rep more than once.. unlikely.
> 
> I hope they will hire their reps for knowledge, not how they look on a screen.. but I also hope they give them a clothing allowance..
> 
> I would freak out if they could see me! They already can access our devices and that was a super great help when I lost my Fire 8.9 and they deregistered it for me and then it was returned to me and we had quite a time getting things back. They were most helpful!!
> 
> I will say that the few calls I've had to make over the years have
> most often involved a device which will not power up or stay up.. so this might not work too well for that..
> 
> And I didn't really notice what he supposedly accidentally tapped to get Amy the first time, but I'm thinking there could be accidental calls of Mayday.. and I could see my cat setting it off if I left the device on and accessible (I don't do that).
> 
> She has turned pages or started apps while I'm using the device and she is lolling nearby.


I'm confused...Amy is a Mayday rep? Where is she referenced? Who accidentally tapped on her? The article Claw posted didn't mention Amy or accidentally tapping her. Who would think that they would get the same rep every time?

I'm blaming it on the jet lag. How long can I claim that? 

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

So, those of you with a 10-inch tablet: anyone tempted by the 8.9 HDX? I have a Nexus 7 & the original Fire & I've been seriously thinking about upgrading to a 10-inch screen. The 8.9 HDX has the same screen specs as the Nexus 10 and about the same price range, except the Fire comes in a 64Gb version, for which I'm sorely tempted. So bigger screen, slightly less storage (the Nexus 10) or smaller screen, more storage & Amazon's great universe! Going to have to think about this for a couple of days.


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's only one of the new models. There are also 8.9" HDX models.
> 
> Betsy


Oh. Missed that.  Still not too tempted. Don't know.


----------



## teralpar

JimC1946 said:


> Must. Keep. Finger. From. Buy. Button.
> 
> Finger went there anyway. 7" HDX.


Yup, I tried to stop my finger but it wouldn't cooperate. 7" HDX 32gb 64gb w/o SO.

Why did I preorder one? I have no clue. I had no intentions of buying a Kindle Fire, since I've just preordered the new Paperwhite and I'm anxious to see if the iPad Mini w/Retina will be released this year (I definitely want one of those!). I didn't buy a Fire HD last year but I had the original Fire from Nov 2011 to Aug 2012, which I really, really liked, but sold for last year's Nexus 7 (which I have since sold earlier this year for an iPad Mini). Soooo, I guess my click-happy finger is trying to tell me that I need an Android-OS tablet to go along with my Android phone, since I wasn't too impressed with the new Nexus 7 and I'm digging some of the new features of the HDX such as downloading Prime videos for offline viewing.

I also just noticed that each of the HDX models include a power adapter. Goodbye to buying an adapter separately!

I've already named her *Topaz*.


----------



## ginaf20697

I got an 8.9 last year and I love it but the new ones are just a bit too pricey. For just a few bucks more I could get a Nexus 10 or a nice Asus tablet and not be stuck having to work around the Amazon restrictions. Last year's models were a much better bargain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ginaf20697 said:


> I got an 8.9 last year and I love it but the new ones are just a bit too pricey. For just a few bucks more I could get a Nexus 10 or a nice Asus tablet and not be stuck having to work around the Amazon restrictions. Last year's models were a much better bargain.


Overall, I think the prices are the same or a bit lower than last year? I'd have to check.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I was not planning to pre-order, but I caved tonight. I can always cancel. I ordered the 8.9 HDX, 64GB, wifi with SO. I think the weight is less than the KDXG. I'll have to check. I am hoping that sound is louder on the new Fires. Shipping on 11/7. My birthday is on 11/9. Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Overall, I think the prices are the same or a bit lower than last year? I'd have to check.
> 
> Betsy


The 7" ones are higher - don't know about the bigger ones. But I paid $249 for my pre-ordered 7" 32gb HD w/SO last year, the HDX is $269.


----------



## LDB

I'm glad now I didn't order a "new" Fire HD on sale a couple weeks ago for $159. I'll have to give the jolly fat guy a hint I guess.


----------



## CegAbq

I did it: I pre-ordered the 64 Gb 8.9 inch HDX, Wifi only with special offers. So, we'll see how I feel as the weeks go on! I do think it's a pretty sweet device with great specs, for now. Big question is do I want this or do I want "pure Android" and a 10-inch screen
I'll have a bit of time to sort this out before the 8.9 HDX ships


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> The 7" ones are higher - don't know about the bigger ones. But I paid $249 for my pre-ordered 7" 32gb HD w/SO last year, the HDX is $269.


Ah, sorry, I didn't remember that.

Betsy


----------



## maries

I can't remember what I paid for my 8.9" although I could look back and find it if I wanted to.  Some of the price difference might be including the Power Fast Charger which you had to buy separately with the Fire HDs.

I see a lot are ordering the 64 Gb.  What is factoring into your decision to go with the 64 rather than the 32 since you can move things to the cloud?  It is a $50 difference for the 8.9" to go from 32 to 64 which isn't too bad.  Apple is $100 to move up so it is a good deal but is it needed with the Fire.  If I upgrade, I might go with the 4G one this time which adds $100 to the price.


----------



## HappyGuy

SeymourKopath said:


> Is there a general rule of thumb regarding how many minutes we can get per GB? I know it will be more for SD quality video than HD quality, and there are probably other factors in there as well.
> 
> Say I have 5GB available on my Fire HD, and I'm willing to download some PIVs in SD quality, about how many minutes would that provide?


I just looked at the digital copies I have of movies: Inception, 1.49 gb; Rio, 1.11 gb; The Blind Side, 1.28 gb. These are standard, not HD movies and are the digital copies from the DVDs, so maybe amazon's versions would use a more efficient compression and they might be smaller. But I would guess most movies would be around 1.5 gb or less.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

maries said:


> I can't remember what I paid for my 8.9" although I could look back and find it if I wanted to. Some of the price difference might be including the Power Fast Charger which you had to buy separately with the Fire HDs.


Yes -- since the 3rd gen Keyboard kindle, I believe the device has only come with a USB cable. No plug. The first Fires did come with a charger with integrated plug. Since then they've just come with a wire and you could buy a plug separately. Some people complain about that but the sell the plug at a discount if you order the same time as the device AND, an awful lot of people already have suitable chargers since they're pretty much interchangeable with any cell phone charger.



> I see a lot are ordering the 64 Gb. What is factoring into your decision to go with the 64 rather than the 32 since you can move things to the cloud? It is a $50 difference for the 8.9" to go from 32 to 64 which isn't too bad. Apple is $100 to move up so it is a good deal but is it needed with the Fire. If I upgrade, I might go with the 4G one this time which adds $100 to the price.


I've ordered the 16GB 7", which is basically the new and improved version of what I have. I don't d/l movies or music and have only a limited number of games and other apps I use on it so I don't need more memory than that. I'd gotten my son one last year for Christmas and did get him the 32 GB because he was intending to put a lot of music on it.

And I still have my 8.9 Fire HD which I'm keeping for now. It has 32gb which, again, is plenty for me. It cost $512 with the power fast charger, sales tax not included, last fall. It's the one with 4G -- I splurged there rather than for more memory. I have a friend who got the 64GB one and he's filled his up with tv show episodes. Some people just like to have it all _with_ them. 

Note that with the 4G, you also have to pay for the service. Last year there was a special from ATT: $50 for a year of service, max of something like 250gb d/l per month. I've not seen specifically what the plans available for these new devices will entail, but I'm guessing it'll be a monthly service. Anyway, you do have to factor that into the price, but it'd be an add on cost with any other tablet as well. For me, $50 for a year was worth it to see if I used it much. Turns out I didn't, so once my year is up I'll not be switching to a monthly plan on the HD8.9 I have. And, at that point, I may well trade it in and buy one of the new ones but without 4G -- or just stick with the 7" which works just fine for me. Note the new 7" have a 4G configuration option as well but I passed on that -- I have WiFi just about anywhere I am ever likely to be and, if I'm someplace else, I can generate a hotspot with my phone assuming there's Verizon coverage.


----------



## Shetlander

The Hooded Claw said:


> Minor good thing, the 7 inch model, and I assume the larger one, still have text to speech! I'd speculated that it might disappear.


See, for me that is a major thing, though I know I am in the minority. I use TTS every day on my walks and in the car on the way to work. I like the audible recordings when they are at a good price but not all books have that option.


----------



## ginaf20697

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Overall, I think the prices are the same or a bit lower than last year? I'd have to check.
> 
> Betsy


I'm pretty sure my 8.9 32g with special offers was $369. The new model costs $429 w/32g. Heck, the 16g model is more expensive as well.


----------



## maries

I looked up my order from last year.  I paid $299 for the 16gb 8.9" plus $10 for the PowerFast charger - so $309 and the new one is $369.  $60 more is a fairly big increase but it is with improved specs and the camera.    Amazon might have found out that they priced the one last year too low and lost more on each one than they expected.  

I have purchased some movies and workout DVDs that I have on my 8.9 now.  I started moving some photos on there and plan to start moving some music over there too.  I have to look at where I am at but I was thinking of the 32gb if I upgrade but wanting to hear reasons for the 64gb.  There might be some things I haven't considered.  The additional $50 at that point isn't that bad.  I'm looking into more possible options to just wifi but I would like one tablet to have it.  I have a mini-ipad and I don't see myself upgrading to the new mini or a full size ipad.  Apple has dropped some notches with me since ios7 and the issues I am having with it.  The good out of that is I am using my current Fire more now due to my ipad issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I stand corrected...I got the 4GLTE 8.9 w/32 GB last year, and I guess I got confused because I decided to go with the WiFi only mode.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Here is a nice Cnet review. Sounds like instead of doing of of the big announcement, the guys got to meet Bezos in small groups and he went through the features and stuff. Interesting way of doing it.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-3126_7-57604479/the-next-steve-jobs-isnt-jeff-bezos-or-so-bezos-says/


----------



## HappyGuy

It will be interesting to see comments on the origami case. I can easily imagine the case not going back to flat after a while. Since it appears that the folded part becomes the front cover, I wonder if there will be problems with the auto on/off feature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> It will be interesting to see comments on the origami case. I can easily imagine the case not going back to flat after a while. Since it appears that the folded part becomes the front cover, I wonder if there will be problems with the auto on/off feature.


I did order one. It looks to me like it's a sort of hinge, rather than just that it folds.

Oh, and, there are two kinds. . . one's leather and one not -- different prices.

If you're ordering with the Fire, you can click on the color (default is black) and you can change it to order the color you like.


----------



## ginaf20697

The case looks cool but I love the old case too. I wish they would make that as well.


----------



## stupidhuman

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did order one. It looks to me like it's a sort of hinge, rather than just that it folds.
> 
> Oh, and, there are two kinds. . . one's leather and one not -- different prices.
> 
> If you're ordering with the Fire, you can click on the color (default is black) and you can change it to order the color you like.


I noticed the leather Orgie cover for the 8.9HDX is 10.9oz! That seems heavy.... it almost doubles the weight (13.5oz 4g) out to 24.4oz!

Has anyone see the weight spec of the non-leather version of the new covers? If it is much lighter, I might opt for that one.

edit: .... I found it...... its also 10.9oz


----------



## Atunah

The good thing about those new covers though is that its easy to get the fire in and out. They use a strip of magnet on each side. There is a closeup in the video. It is also meant to easily slide up, the fire that is so one can take a quick picture. So I think its easier to just take it out and use it bare if needed. I don't feel like prying my Fire HD out of its cover much.


----------



## Toby

Why I picked the 64GB - when I got Apple's iPad2, I picked 32GB, because I did not know how much storage to get. Then, I got Apple's 32GB Mini last December as well as the 32GB Fire HD7" Later, I got the 32GB Fire 8.9. Then, I got Apple's iPhone 5, but in 16GB. When I got the Original Fire with 8GB, I did not have enough memory & I decided to play it safe by getting the 32GB. This time around, I decided to order the 64gB Fire HDX, because I recently got a message on my Mini saying that I did not have enough memory/storage. This scared me, so I quickly removed some games. I did think that maybe because I started to take photos with my iPhone & put it on my other iDevices, that it might be the reason or it's just the Apps or something else.Then, I saw that the price was not a hugh difference between the 32GB & the 64GB. So that's my reason.


----------



## Toby

The Amazon Origami Cover looks just like the RooCase Origami Covers that I use on my Fire HD's. I love the RooCase Origami & the Roocase for my PW. I pre-ordered the leather Amazon Cover in red, although the blue looks nice as well, so I had trouble deciding. I'm going to take a look at the non-leather ones as someone here mentioned that they had them.


----------



## Toby

I took a look. I love the colors for the 7" HDX, but come on, there are only 3 leather choices & a black choice in non-leather for the 8.9" HDX! Why? Not fair.


----------



## stacydan

I really hope that I will be able to download the Prime Instant videos on my current hd, I only have a Verizon mifi and sometimes depending on the weather and time of day the videos just won't play and I get an error message about slow internet connection, so I've had to purchase the season, download at work and watch at home. Sometimes it works fine but I just never know and I hate to get to a really good episode and then not be able to watch the next one.  I have a 32gb but a 64 would be awesome.  I will probably wait until next year though, but I'm sure I'll be in complete lust when all the rave reviews start coming in ..... and the new paperwhite sounds awesome too, but I still like the storage on my kindle keyboard.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm confused...Amy is a Mayday rep? Where is she referenced? Who accidentally tapped on her? The article Claw posted didn't mention Amy or accidentally tapping her. Who would think that they would get the same rep every time?
> 
> I'm blaming it on the jet lag. How long can I claim that?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, Jet Lag is a fine reason!!

Actually I did click Claw's link to an article and then there was a graphic that was actually the ad for Mayday:

Here is a link to the article.. scroll down just a big and click the start icon to play the ad, which will clarify who AMY is and show where he supposedly gets her back by accident and then keeps getting her back.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/09/25/amazon_kindle_fire_hdx_mayday_button_and_the_future_of_tech_support.html

But it also does show what Mayday would look like and that it could be sent to a larger screen.

Sorry, I didn't at least quote the original link in that post.


----------



## Seamonkey

I need to look at the covers, but I think I ordered a non leather red one.  Choices seemed to be black, blue and red.  I love blue.. had a wonderful custom blue peacock oberon for my DX and a blue Hosukai wave oberon for my K3, and the blue amazon cover for my current Fire HD, but I'm ready for a color change.

ETA, I see Toby's post and I guess mine will be leather!


----------



## CegAbq

Seamonkey said:


> I need to look at the covers, but I think I ordered a non leather red one. Choices seemed to be black, blue and red. I love blue.. had a wonderful custom blue peacock oberon for my DX and a blue Hosukai wave oberon for my K3, and the blue amazon cover for my current Fire HD, but I'm ready for a color change.
> 
> ETA, I see Toby's post and I guess mine will be leather!


Going to hold off a bit on covers, hoping some other options (color choices at least) will become available


----------



## Seamonkey

I hadn't noticed that they came with chargers.  I actually have two of the rapid chargers.  One is upstairs by my nightstand, where I charge overnight and the other is right here by my chair where I charge when I'm at home.  Maybe the third can go in my glovebox just in case.

Or, if I sell rather than turn in my current 8.9 I could include a charger.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> Going to hold off a bit on covers, hoping some other options (color choices at least) will become available


They usually do. But I've ordered the red leather. I like red.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They usually do. But I've ordered the red leather. I like red.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## maries

Toby - thanks for sharing your logic in going with the 64gb.  Did the message on your mini about not enough storage happen after updating to ios7?  I read that people noticed a drop in available memory after upgrading.    I know I am constantly charging my mini since upgrading even with less use.  It might be different with new devices (new iphone and new ipads when released) but both my phone and ipad drain faster.  My phone isn't quite as bad and that might just be the additional emails now that you can't limit the number that display. 

I'm surprised by the limited colors they have for the new HDX models.  Maybe they will add more.  Fortunately I love red so it would be an easy decision for me - assuming I upgrade.    I'm interested in the 8.9 though and maybe with 4G so I have time to get initial reviews.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> I need to look at the covers, but I think I ordered a non leather red one. Choices seemed to be black, blue and red. I love blue.. had a wonderful custom blue peacock oberon for my DX and a blue Hosukai wave oberon for my K3, and the blue amazon cover for my current Fire HD, but I'm ready for a color change.
> 
> ETA, I see Toby's post and I guess mine will be leather!


Yep, the leather comes in black, blue, and red.

The cheaper, not leather ones, have funkier colors: pink, purple, slate gray, citron, and mineral black.

If you click the color under the 'add accessories' box, you get a pop up with options.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> I hadn't noticed that they came with chargers. I actually have two of the rapid chargers. One is upstairs by my nightstand, where I charge overnight and the other is right here by my chair where I charge when I'm at home. Maybe the third can go in my glovebox just in case.
> 
> Or, if I sell rather than turn in my current 8.9 I could include a charger.


I hadn't noticed, actually, that a charger plug comes as well. I have plenty, but, yeah, sometimes it's nice to have a spare that can be put somewhere for emergencies.


----------



## teralpar

Toby said:


> Why I picked the 64GB - when I got Apple's iPad2, I picked 32GB, because I did not know how much storage to get. Then, I got Apple's 32GB Mini last December as well as the 32GB Fire HD7" Later, I got the 32GB Fire 8.9. Then, I got Apple's iPhone 5, but in 16GB. When I got the Original Fire with 8GB, I did not have enough memory & I decided to play it safe by getting the 32GB. This time around, I decided to order the 64gB Fire HDX, because I recently got a message on my Mini saying that I did not have enough memory/storage. This scared me, so I quickly removed some games. I did think that maybe because I started to take photos with my iPhone & put it on my other iDevices, that it might be the reason or it's just the Apps or something else.Then, I saw that the price was not a hugh difference between the 32GB & the 64GB. So that's my reason.


I currently have a 16GB iPad Mini, and was waiting to purchase the new iPad Mini so that I could upgrade to 32GB. I went ahead and ordered the 7" HDX in 64GB instead, since the price ($334) is cheaper than an iPad Mini 32GB ($429+)! I can store all of my Amazon MP3 & Spotify music and some movies on the HDX and use that as my travel device and leave my 1st gen iPad Mini at home to use for everything else.


----------



## J_T

Are the new Fires flopping? Seems like there hasn't been much buzz and they are being out sold by the paperwhite on the bestseller list in electronics! :O


----------



## Toby

Maries - I got the pop up notice about my storage before the update, around a few weeks earlier. I told someone today about the storage, & she said she thinks it's the photos, because her daughter had to take off the photos on her iPhone to have more storage. I have so much email that I now have to set the screen to 15 minutes, so everything can download while I do other things with my Fire HD. If I see that it's finished sooner, then I change it back to less time. That alone is eating up my battery time. It does seem that now after the update, I am charging my iDevices more.

I like the Red Color since I think the color pops more...it seems brighter. I already have Red Covers & I like them. I am going to stick to my pre-order of Red, but since I don't have a blue cover for my devices, except for my iPhone, it's hard to know if I made the best decision.


----------



## Toby

DiscoDan - it could be..... the people I spoke to don't even know that that the newer versions of the Fires have been announced. No commercials yet on the Fires. I did just start seeing the commercials starting on the PW. Another reason, the PW2 has been promoted on my kindles with SO, so those that have kindles, see that the new kindles are announced. Another reason, people are waiting for feedback from those that ordered the HDX. Another reason, people already have a tablet, so no need to upgrade. There are many reasons, but I'd go with the 1st reason listed above.


----------



## J_T

Toby said:


> DiscoDan - it could be..... the people I spoke to don't even know that that the newer versions of the Fires have been announced. No commercials yet on the Fires. I did just start seeing the commercials starting on the PW. Another reason, the PW2 has been promoted on my kindles with SO, so those that have kindles, see that the new kindles are announced. Another reason, people are waiting for feedback from those that ordered the HDX. Another reason, people already have a tablet, so no need to upgrade. There are many reasons, but I'd go with the 1st reason listed above.


Yeah I haven't seen any promo outside of the Amazon website... I'll be curious to see how the reaction will be to the next ipad. As you point out, maybe there are so many tablets out there that most people won't need to upgrade for a while


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DiscoDan said:


> Are the new Fires flopping? Seems like there hasn't been much buzz and they are being out sold by the paperwhite on the bestseller list in electronics! :O


 the new PW's come out on Tuesday. The Fires are still for pre-order -- first ones due in mid-October.

There are new ads for both -- I've seen PW ones on TV.

I'm not surprised PW is the top seller -- it's been up for pre-order for a few weeks now; Fires were just announced.

They didn't have a big Apple style press event but I think the word's getting out. . .


----------



## Meka

New Fires seem pretty cool. I plan to get the HDX 8.9 as a Christmas present to myself. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HappyGuy

This look interesting. I wonder if they're talking about something more Android-like or if it's the same as came on my HD?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> This look interesting. I wonder if they're talking about something more Android-like or if it's the same as came on my HD?


I wondered that, too, but then I decided that they've gone back to what I think they had on the original Fire: instead of tapping on the star to see your Favorites, you swipe up. The favorites are arranged in a grid....

Betsy


----------



## maries

I read that they did small press sessions/demos flying them out to Seattle.  If you Google there are stories out but still low key.


----------



## Jane917

I keep thinking that with the arrival of the new HDX, the price on the 8.9" HD will be decreased, but I don't see it yet. I was hoping to pick one up. I am always one issue behind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They're apparently going to continue to sell the 8.9HD -- its price is $90 less than the 8.9HDX for the lowest priced configuration -- 16GB, SO's, WiFi only.


----------



## Jane917

I just noticed that the price of the 8.9HD has been reduced to $229 from $269. Where can I find information about trading in my original Fire 7"?


----------



## Jane917

A little searching led me to the trade in program.


----------



## CegAbq

A puzzle: under my open orders for the 8.9 HDX wifi with special offers that I have ordered, it says the total order amount is $459.57. If that were a discounted price to allow for a sales tax amount sufficient to equal the listed selling price of $479, then the tax rate would be 4.22787. I don't think that's our state sales tax rate (although I guess it might be if local tax rates were subtracted).

Just seemed odd to me. Other pre-orders (Kindle books) show the listed Kindle book price plus an additional amount that sometimes seems to be tacked on (but it's not always tacked on).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> A puzzle: under my open orders for the 8.9 HDX wifi with special offers that I have ordered, it says the total order amount is $459.57. If that were a discounted price to allow for a sales tax amount sufficient to equal the listed selling price of $479, then the tax rate would be 4.22787. I don't think that's our state sales tax rate (although I guess it might be if local tax rates were subtracted).
> 
> Just seemed odd to me. Other pre-orders (Kindle books) show the listed Kindle book price plus an additional amount that sometimes seems to be tacked on (but it's not always tacked on).


Did you order something else with it?

They don't discount to make it come to the stated price with tax, they add the tax on top. BUT if you order more than one item, they divide it up so the total comes out even and tax is applied to both. Also, they'd divide the shipping if you pay for 1 day shipping. Both those things can make the numbers look weird. Happened to me with my PW2 and cover. It also take into account any GC credit you had which it WILL apply unless you did NOT use one-click and told it not to.

What you want to do to see the details is click 'order details' or 'invoice' and it'll break it out for you.


----------



## Seamonkey

I wasn't even given the option of 1 day shipping on either of my orders.  2 day was the best.

I will call then at the time they notify me that the 4G has been approved and this is now an actual order and find out about that.

For the wifi one, still have to decide if I can do without the 4G and then about shipping options for 1 day.

And I've never gotten a discount for sales tax.


----------



## CegAbq

It's probably the price less whatever I had on balance as a gift card, as Ann suggested. Since that amount varies, I'm guessing the actual price to be charged to my credit card will vary as well. I'll keep an eye on it ~ but I'm trying not to buy any books until after the Fire ships so I can use as much as possible to reduce the price I have to pay out of pocket


----------



## Jane917

I just pulled the plug and pre-ordered the 7" HDX. Estimated delivery date is 10/24. I will work on trading in my original 7" Fire soon. I also might trade in one of my early Kindle e-readers. The stack of Kindles around my house is getting pretty high.


----------



## VAAndrews

The new Fire looks awesome


----------



## KindleGirl

I just placed my order for the 7" HDX but I'm still on the fence. It did offer me the one-day shipping option, but I opted for the free 2-day this time. I also pre-ordered the origami cover, although it is pretty pricey I think. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Toby

Yayy! Don't forget to tell us what you think when you get it.


----------



## Brenda M.

Well there's one good thing about accumulating Amazon points with their credit card - preordered the 8.9", 4G for HALF off! Now to just wait...... 

Has anyone figured out with the 4G, if the data is included? I originally thought it was, especially for that price, but now I am thinking you have to link up the new Kindle with AT&T or Verizon. 

(My current Fire is WiFi only)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Brenda M. said:


> Well there's one good thing about accumulating Amazon points with their credit card - preordered the 8.9", 4G for HALF off! Now to just wait......
> 
> Has anyone figured out with the 4G, if the data is included? I originally thought it was, especially for that price, but now I am thinking you have to link up the new Kindle with AT&T or Verizon.
> 
> (My current Fire is WiFi only)


No, the data isn't included.

From the HDX 8.9 page:



> You can sign up for a data plan right from your device:
> AT&T data plan options and coverage map
> Verizon data plan options and coverage map.


Last year, you got a year of limited 4G for $50; this year it's a monthly fee with AT&T or Verizon. As I recall from looking at it, there were two levels to choose from; the lower level was $15/month.

Betsy


----------



## PhilReads

You definetly need the verizon offer or AT&T, they say it somewhere on the sales page. But you would need the same if you had any other tablet, so I think that's ok.


----------

